# swordfish bill blanks?



## healeydays (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Folks,

           Got an interesting one for you.  I came across an old swordfish bill at an estate sale today and picked it up for next to nothing.  I was playing with the idea of possibly making a few blanks out of it.  Has anyone tried doing it?  I'm guessing that I will stabilize the pieces first.

Mike B


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been watching this for a while curious to see what would come of the bill. I don't have a clue but would guess it would be some sort of porous bone. Did you cut it to see what's in it and if so what did you find? Thanks


----------

